

Hulu's tug of war with TV - lnguyen
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-ct-hulu11-2009may11,0,4729021,full.story

======
kailoa
Hulu is fascinating. Watching it (the company) is like Celebrity Deathmatch
between Silicon Valley and Hollywood.

My own observations:

1\. Content is still king. 2\. Hollywood is trying to change (Hulu), but fear
limits them (Boxee) 3\. Cable companies are the middleman. They are the ones
who are the most scared and their existing relationship with Hollywood affects
what Hollywood can do.

